# Mumbai, India (2007) pictures.. a pleasant surprise!



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow, you live in a nice place. Great photos, Mumbai is coming along nicely.


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow!!! that was breathe stopping & definately a proud presentation for Mumbai.

Great work Amit:banana:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Great City.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the nice feedback from people around the world I will post some more pictures & videos when I get some time. Busy days at work.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Where are indian traditional architectures?


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

tiger said:


> Where are indian traditional architectures?


Yea, it would be nice if you guys could post some traditional mughal architecture from Mumbai


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice photos, but let's be honest here....they hardly show the 'average' Mumbai. The majority of the city doesn't look like this at all.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nice photos, but let's be honest here....they hardly show the 'average' Mumbai. The majority of the city doesn't look like this at all.


what do you mean?
you mean such places are the best in Mumbai?


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Raptor, have you been to Mumbai before ? 

To me, this place looks pretty decent


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nice photos, but let's be honest here....they hardly show the 'average' Mumbai. .


Neither do the National Geographic specials on Dharavi. The average Mumbai is somewhere in between. And if the colonial building restoration plans are implemented and some laws repealed - which should happen soon - all Mumbai proper WILL look this nice. 

I guess you came here to see desperate poverty, despair and weeping little children who have to live in a slum. Don't worry though - 95% of anything you will find in the West on India and Mumbai will show you just that...which gives people the percption that all India has is poverty - something that IS lingering in Mumbai - but the real face of Mumbai is definetely not Dharavi. Then you could go to the other extreme and say the real face of Mumbai is Marine Drive! :lol:

Hirandhani looks stunning...we need more of that...


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey guys!! just enjoy the pics. Every poster who posts pics here attempts to showcase the best be it Mumbai, New York, Shanghai, Dubai, Bangkok or Kuala Lumper. *'Best'*, *'average'* or *'worst'* is for you to discover when you arrive at city with your bagpack. This is a pictures gallery & not the lonely planet guide. So just layback & keep scrolling for what is made available.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Mumbai is nice. There some goods buildings!


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

ab041937 said:


> Hey guys!! just enjoy the pics. Every poster who posts pics here attempts to showcase the best be it Mumbai, New York, Shanghai, Dubai, Bangkok or Kuala Lumper. *'Best'*, *'average'* or *'worst'* is for you to discover when you arrive at city with your bagpack. This is a pictures gallery & not the lonely planet guide. So just layback & keep scrolling for what is made available.


Well said


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

I had mentioned right at the begining of this thread that my motivation was to take pictures of the modern & *CHANGING* face of Mumbai.

Mumbai is a city in flux, it will modernize considerably more in the next 5-10 years. There are a host of major projects in the pipeline that support my optimism.

*Bridges*

The 5.5 km, $350 million, Bandra-Worli sealink (shown in this thread) is the shortest of 3 major bridges planned for construction. 

Worli-Nariman point Western freeway link will be a 14 km bridge estimated to cost $1 billion.

Trans-harbour link will be a 22 km bridge estimated to cost $1.5 billion.

The bids for the above mentioned 2 major bridges are under scrutiny.

*Metro*

A 146 km, $5 billion Metro network will begin construction in 2007-08.

A Skybus network has recently been approved as well. This is an innovative technology developed in India.

*Airport*

The existing airport has been privatised. It will be completly revamped into a 37 million passenger capacity international airport, costing $1.5 billion. 

A second greenfield airport in Navi Mumbai will also begin construction in 2008. It will have 12 million passenger capacity, costing $500 million. 

*Special Economic Zone*

A major Special Economic Zone (SEZ) for boosting India's exports will be built by Reliance in Navi Mumbai. It will be a modern city with high-tech manufacturing & services as the economic engine. The companies operating in this SEZ will get special incentives (such as long term tax waivers) from the government. 

Reliance will invest $5 billion to build the basic infrastucture in the SEZ. The companies that move in will invest much more to setup manufacturing units.

*Roads*

The Western & Eastern express highways (5x2 lanes) running through the heart of the city are nearing completion. These 2 N-S running roads will be connected by 4 E-W running link roads. It is part of Mumbai Urban Infrastructure (MUIP) project.

*City Renewal*

Huge area of high real estate value land in south Mumbai is under redevelopment. This includes former textile mill land in Parel; it is being completly transformed by construction of highrises. A major Dharavi redevelopment plan will begin implementation in 2008, costing $2 billion.

A whole series of low cost housing is being built FREE for the poor under an innovative scheme that provides incentives to participating developers.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Malls*

*Inorbit Mall (Malad)*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Hypercity Mall (Malad)*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Nirmal Lifestyles Mall (Mulund)*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Center One Mall (Vashi)*


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Great pics Amit

Keep 'em coming

:cheers:

edit: I didn't realize the Centre One Mall in the pic. It used to be my regular hangout place for sometime. It has been around 4 years since I've been to Mumbai. Miss it a lot!! Thanx Amit for some refreashing memories. Have you got any pics of Vashi rly station? A friend of mine told me that Adlabs multiplex has come up near Vashi Station. If you've got any pics. pls do post them.


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Those mall pictures are really awesome...

Miss Bombay a lot...

Good pics... 

One question: Why can't hypercity come up with some of its supersize stores in the rest part of the city and suburbs and country as well. It will be a next big competition to Wal Mart in India and Reliance Fresh markets.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

bhargavsura said:


> One question: Why can't hypercity come up with some of its supersize stores in the rest part of the city and suburbs and country as well. It will be a next big competition to Wal Mart in India and Reliance Fresh markets.


That is an interesting observation. What you see in the Hypercity picture is only half of the total floor area. I simply couldnot capture the entire layout in one picture At 120,000 sq.ft, it is the size of Walmart stores I have seen in US (100,000-225,000 sq.ft). 

I am not sure about the owner of Hypercity, but maybe they are not as deep pocketed as Bharti-Walmart and Reliance Retail in India  Each of them is investing $6 billion over the next 5 years.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

ab041937 said:


> edit: I didn't realize the Centre One Mall in the pic. It used to be my regular hangout place for sometime. It has been around 4 years since I've been to Mumbai. Miss it a lot!! Thanx Amit for some refreashing memories. Have you got any pics of Vashi rly station? A friend of mine told me that Adlabs multiplex has come up near Vashi Station. If you've got any pics. pls do post them.


A steel and glass commercial building has comeup right next to the Center One mall. There are 2-3 more such buildings under construction in the vicinity of Vashi station / Infotech park. 

The real construction activity in Navi Mumbai is going on along the 2x3 laned Palm beach road. It is just lined with rows and rows of residential mid-rises under construction. It will become a mini-Marine drive of Navi Mumbai

Just for other forumer's reference, Navi Mumbai is a satellite city of Mumbai. The Reliance Special Economic Zone (SEZ) with an investment of $5 billion, and a 2nd airport for Mumbai region will come up here.


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Hopefully New Bombay will be well planned and it won't have any traffic or drainage problems like Bombay.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

to those pictures...why are so many people leaning on the handrail in the shopping mall?


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

kix111 said:


> to those pictures...why are so many people leaning on the handrail in the shopping mall?


They usually conduct some musical shows at the center stage. Maybe people are leaning inorder to view the happenings clearly.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^o i thought it was something like a live concert, but then i thought it would be way too less people for that 

musical shows make sense


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

Amit said:


> I had mentioned right at the begining of this thread that my motivation was to take pictures of the modern & *CHANGING* face of Mumbai.
> 
> Mumbai is a city in flux, it will modernize considerably more in the next 5-10 years. There are a host of major projects in the pipeline that support my optimism.
> 
> ...


I saw and heard this project in the National Geographic, i looked interesting to me, Do you have renderings and more things about this project? I willl apreciated.

Cheers from mexico.:cheers:


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

Amit said:


> *Nirmal Lifestyles Mall (Mulund)*


The look and feel of this mall is nice.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks pretty thriving but its lacking in a lot of areas.

Mumbai is not to India what Shanghai is to China... yet.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Worli*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Taj hotel*










*Gateway of India*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Mumbai-Pune expressway*

There is a lot more traffic than this on weekends.


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

^^^^

man those were one of the best pictures seen man. Thanks..
I liked the worli pictures especially with those buildings... just felt like broadway in New York City. Is that the Crossroads mall?

The Bombay Pune expressway looked fantastic... cleaner in fact and m glad to see trucks driving in lanes.. thank god.. at least they have that much knowledge...


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Taj Hotel under construction!!!

hhmm.. nice... long way to go BOMBAY


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

bhargavsura said:


> ^^^^
> 
> man those were one of the best pictures seen man. Thanks..
> I liked the worli pictures especially with those buildings... just felt like broadway in New York City. Is that the Crossroads mall?


The picture is taken from Atria mall. It has some really beautiful electronics & garment stores, art galleries, and restaurants. Located in Worli, some of the richest people in Mumbai come here. I also saw people from various countries at the mall (expatriates in Mumbai).. signs of a globalizing India.

Crossroads mall is about 1 km down the road you see in the picture. Not as popular as Atria 

Worli is one of my favourite areas in Mumbai. It has a very modern feel to it, and is one of the richest (and most expensive) areas in Mumbai.

Not far from Worli, is the former textile mills area in Lower Parel. It is THE most sought after real estate land in Mumbai today. The textile mills land is being bought by developers like DLF at record prices, and transformed into high rises. Traveling by road in this area, with skyscrapers under construction all around you, is a wonderful experience


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

bhargavsura said:


> ^^^^
> The Bombay Pune expressway looked fantastic... cleaner in fact and m glad to see trucks driving in lanes.. thank god.. at least they have that much knowledge...


I travel on the expressway twice every month to go to my company's Pune office. I was pleasantly surprised to see that traffic is very disciplined on the expressway; this includes the trucks which are known to be the worst drivers in India. Infact, truck drivers are the safest drivers on the expressway, no kidding  

I can say without exaggeration that traffic on the Mumbai-Pune expressway is as disciplined as that I have seen in US. Ofcourse, the traffic (even on weekends) is lesser compared to expressways in US. 

All my pictures have been posted now. The best has been saved for the last  Finally, technical hurdles notwithstanding, I will post videos of traffic on the expressway and a couple of other main roads within Mumbai. As with this entire thread.. it will be a pleasant surprise


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Mumbai-Pune expressway (video-1)*

The videos were taken during the rainy season, and some of them in the evening/night; hence please excuse the quality of some videos.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Mumbai-Pune expressway (video-2)*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Mumbai-Pune expressway (video-3)*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Mumbai-Pune expressway (video-4)*

*Entering one of the longer tunnels on the expressway*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Arterial roads within Mumbai (video-1)*

*1.6 km Vashi bridge connecting Navi Mumbai to Mumbai*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

*Arterial roads within Mumbai (video-2)*

*Eastern express highway running N-S in Mumbai*


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

I do not have video of the Western express highway that also runs N-S parallel to the Eastern express highway.

Thats all I have 

Maybe more later when I take some more pictures/videos in future..


----------



## Euromast (Apr 7, 2007)

Gr8 amit Bhai Diwali ke baad ekdum gear change kar liya

good work


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

good one... but are those lightening things firecrackers in those video>?


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Euromast said:


> Gr8 amit Bhai Diwali ke baad ekdum gear change kar liya
> 
> good work


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

bhargavsura said:


> good one... but are those lightening things firecrackers in those video>?


They are just street lights.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

VIRUS said:


> I saw and heard this project in the National Geographic, i looked interesting to me, Do you have renderings and more things about this project? I willl apreciated.
> 
> Cheers from mexico.:cheers:


I will post Skybus pictures and info later.

I was looking at pictures of Monterrey, Mexico yesterday on this forum. It is absolutely beautiful.. and prosperous


----------



## khalek (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow Amit... good job... Mumbai looks very modern... and clean as well...


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

have been hearing about the cleanliness drive undertaken by BMC and appointing some marshalls to clean the mess and educate people for it. how's it gaining response from the people and has it been really effective to start such drive?


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

bhargavsura said:


> have been hearing about the cleanliness drive undertaken by BMC and appointing some marshalls to clean the mess and educate people for it. how's it gaining response from the people and has it been really effective to start such drive?


It is still too early to judge the campaign. However, it has received widespread support and attention in the local media. People like me are very enthusiastic about it. The fine for littering is Rs 200.

Just to quote another campaign.. A sustained campaign was earlier launched against drunk driving in Mumbai. It was rigorously enforced by traffic police, with wide support and publicity by the media. Now statistics show that within a month, the situation has improved dramatically.

I expect the cleanliness drive to have a similar effect, though it will certainly take longer. A committed local government and vigilant media can make a BIG difference in this case as well.

Mumbai has to change and improve. The only way to go is.. Forward.


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

The educated lot will always support good things. How are the people who live in the slums and don't have that much knowledge about keeping their surroundings clean or are least bothered about it going to keep up with the campaign. Are they really going to take such stuff seriously.


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Amit said:


>


Looks impressive. Are those residential or commercial buildings?


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

ncbmandy said:


> Looks impressive. Are those residential or commercial buildings?


Except for the building in pic 1 rest all are residentials.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

ncbmandy said:


> Looks impressive. Are those residential or commercial buildings?


Hiranandani Gardens (Powai) is basically an upscale residential mini-township. Besides apartments, it has a school, hospital and shopping arcade. A college is also under construction. 

It also has commercial buildings. Indian companies and multinationals such as Bayer and Lehman brothers have offices here. 

There is a lot of commercial and residential construction going on in Hiranandani. I couldnot recognize it when I returned here after 7 years. Going by current construction, it will change considerably more in the next 1-2 years.


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess a lot of similar townships are being developed in Bombay and they have its own identity. One of such best examples are the Thakur Complex in Kandivali east, Adarsh society area in Kandivali West, Evershine Nagar in Malad, Lokhandwala area in Andheri, Bandra Kurla Complex, the InOrbit Mall area in Malad (on linking road) and so on.

It would be good to see some good hospitals and good schools coming up in those areas as well.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Its so sad that some television networks never shows us the beuty of Indian cities. Thanx to SSC.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

bhargavsura said:


> It would be good to see some good hospitals and good schools coming up in those areas as well.


I realized only after coming to Mumbai that it has several good speciality hospitals.. Jaslok, Breach Candy, Lilavati, Nanavati, Tata Cancer hospital and others. 

Most of them are located in South Mumbai. Some good hospitals such as Wockhardt and Hiranandani are in suburbs as well.

Regarding colleges, Indian Institute of Technology (IIT) is the most famous one.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Pule said:


> Its so sad that some television networks never shows us the beuty of Indian cities. Thanx to SSC.


This is precisely my motivation of starting this thread  

I strongly beleive that long held perceptions can only be corrected by changing reality. Through this thread, I only intend to convey that change has started. In that sense, my immediate goal is modest.

Ultimately, it is all a game of MONEY. As India's economy grows rapidly, and the money available increases manifold, our goals will become more ambitious. We will progressively have more ammunition to transform cities like Mumbai into truly world class cities by 2015-2020.


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Pule said:


> Its so sad that some television networks never shows us the beuty of Indian cities. Thanx to SSC.


If you have Discovery Channels like Travel and Living you will notice that they always shows beautiful place in India, not just the places but the culture and it's people as well


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Angry_Chair said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your time in South Florida too. How did you find the climate here, compared to Mumbai?


Florida's climate is tropical, in that sense it is similar to India. But the maximum temp goes upto only about 40 C in FL, while it touches 47 C in India (not Mumbai though), so India is much hotter! 

Mumbai has much higher, almost unbearable, levels of humidity in summer compared to FL. Even though I am from a warm country, I do not like heat at all. But besides summer, I find the weather in Mumbai to be quite pleasant, in rainy season and winter. There is no such thing as winter in Mumbai.. living in South Florida, you know what that means!


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Angry_Chair said:


> That's really awesome. I wish you & India as a whole all the best. I heard that the IT industry in India is booming right now....which is a good thing. Hopefully, India will take its rightful place as a major economic powerhouse very soon.


Actually, I am not in the IT industry. I had decided quite early in my career that I will NOT go in the IT industry, even though it was obvious that it is a dramatically growing industry. I wanted to put personal job satisfaction ahead of herd mentality. Now I specialise in the hi-tech area of Aerospace engineering, and our company is better described as a product based, engineering consultancy company.

IT industry is indeed playing a significant role in the economic growth of India. For instance, latest statistics show that it hired 500,000 people in 2007! But since it is export oriented and directly affects the world outside India, people in the West get an impression that IT is the only driver of India's economy.

This is not true! If we look inward at the domestic demand led growth, then in manufacturing there are automobiles, consumer electronics, steel, cement, industrial goods (power), construction; and in services there are telecom, banking, airlines, organized retail sectors that are growing very rapidly. Each of these sectors will see a QUANTUM jump in the next 10 years. 

Today, India's GDP is about $1,000 billion, ranked #11-12 in the world. In another 15-20 years (~2020-2025), we should have a bigger GDP than any European country, and rank at #4. 

People outside India may call it fanciful thinking, but we know from within that as one of the oldest civilizations in the world, the rightful place for India is to be among the top 3 world economies. And personally, I want to see that WITHIN my lifetime.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is my take on India's image in western / foreign media.. 

I represent the well-educated, articulate, and ambitious face of a changing India. Seen from that perspective, myself and people like me simply do not like the negative and patronizing picture of India, because it is not us. It evokes very sharp emotions within us. It all comes down to the fundamental need and desire of people to be respected. It is the driving force behind my starting this thread, I took pictures for 2 months to show the world forumers that India is changing.

At the same time, it is also true that since the last 4 years of 9% GDP growth of India's economy, the world media has distinctly changed its coverage of India. The economic growth taking place is being highlighted, alongside the fact that much more remains to be done. 

If we sustain this pace of change and modernize dramatically in every aspect (economy, infrastructure, education, healthcare).. world impression of India is bound to change equally dramatically in the next 10-20 years. 

We in India should focus our energy in changing India, the world opinion will change automatically. We should be in a position of strength to COMMAND respect and admiration, not beg for it.


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Regarding more Mumbai pictures..

I have been lazy for past several months and not taken any new pictures. But a changing Mumbai is not yet covered completly. I have missed out on some very important areas and real estate hotspots of Mumbai.. Malabar Hills, Cuffe Parade, Peddar road and Lower Parel. 

Cannot promise when I will take these pictures though


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

man...

Do that please... Also put up pictures of Crossroads Mall, Heera Panna, Hypercity Area, Phoenix Mills, Imperial Towers


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

> Could somebody tell me what is amazing out of it? It's pretty dull skyline imo.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder :nuts:

It is amazing for Mumbai because of the economic boom happening in India and as Mumbai is in the admist of it all, the city desperately needs more modern buildings to house corporates, establishments, companies etc as well as for residential purposes. So seeing these buildings is amazing for some people as there are many modern buildings/skycrapers/mid-rise & low-rise that are lacking in this city.


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

sequoia said:


> ^^ Could somebody tell me what is amazing out of it? It's pretty dull skyline imo.





Cov Boy said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder :nuts:
> 
> It is amazing for Mumbai because of the economic boom happening in India and as Mumbai is in the admist of it all, the city desperately needs more modern buildings to house corporates, establishments, companies etc as well as for residential purposes. So seeing these buildings is amazing for some people as there are many modern buildings/skycrapers/mid-rise & low-rise that are lacking in this city.


And plus, not a whole lot of people are used to seeing buildings like this that are coming up. Most of the city consists of people living in slums and they are noway used to such buildings..... that's why its amazing for all of us. Coz even though some of the posters in this thread are NRIs, we do find this buildings amazing for city like Mumbai/Bombay.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

bhargavsura said:


> I asked him why didn't he see the brighter side of the building, the reason he gave me was "I was touched by the level of poverty and it meant the most important thing to me" ...


...and this level of poverty doesn't exist in SA? Whatever...

Anyway, I agree with Amit. The Indian economy on a whole has always been either 1st or second (according to economic historian Angus Maddison) throughout history, up until the 18-19th century when it was overtaken. It now seems to be rising again. Good.

Anyways, hope to see some more snaps from you Amit, and hope to see Crawford Market and a whole other bunch of colonial buildings restored!


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> ...and this level of poverty doesn't exist in SA? Whatever...
> 
> Anyway, I agree with Amit. The Indian economy on a whole has always been either 1st or second (according to economic historian Angus Maddison) throughout history, up until the 18-19th century when it was overtaken. It now seems to be rising again. Good.
> 
> Anyways, hope to see some more snaps from you Amit, and hope to see Crawford Market and a whole other bunch of colonial buildings restored!


ONLY IF the colonial buildings are restored... Otherwise hope that the plan to make malls in place of these buildings don't materialize


----------



## VikramRao (Sep 2, 2007)

bhargavsura said:


> Taj Hotel under construction!!!
> 
> hhmm.. nice... long way to go BOMBAY


not construction, renovation, hasent it been there for decades ?


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Lol....

I meant renovation and not construction....
But its good that the renovation will improve the heritage look.


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

And now another renovation in place...

The long wait of seeing a better Gateway of India has now finally arrived..

The following is taken from mid-day.com


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Can we see more pics of Mumbai , Amit?..


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Image Source: olopez @ flickr










Image Source: Brajeshwar @ Flickr


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, post some more pics!


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

hopefully very soon


----------



## jaan_pune (Feb 19, 2008)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Traditional Indian architecture encompasses a lot more than Mughal architecture. However in Mumbai you will find more colonial British architecture (its everywhere! It needs to be restored...) and some Muslim architecture (Haji Ali) but mainly colonial and post-independance architecture.
> 
> For traditional Indian architecture, Mumbai ain't the spot.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I have seen people peeing on the roads in Oslo on Saturday nights.

I agree it is more of a practise in India and reasons are many such as lack of civic sense, lack of public toilets and so on but to say that peeing on street is unique to Mumbai is a bit too much!


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

*Mumbai-Bombay*

Good looking pics, great thread. 

:horse:

J.P.


----------

